# ملف اكسيل يقوم بحسابات مراوح الهواء المضغوط للسلالم



## حماده محمد سامى (25 مارس 2010)

مقدم لسيادتكم ملف اكسيل يحوى على الحسابات الخاصه بحساب 

pressurized air fan , stop smoke lobby , fire man lift fans

الملف بسيط كل ما عليكم هو ملىء المربعات ذات اللون الاخضر


----------



## faez alghazalie (26 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## faez alghazalie (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## General michanics (26 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## neseergolden (26 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## mohammedman (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## fokary (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf 1979 (29 أبريل 2010)

برنامج هايل


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## samir amer (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء والف شكر


----------



## الاسطى محمد (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.........


----------



## hayderjasim (12 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك حبيبي واتمنى ان تساعدني في كتاب حول مراوح التهوية


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (19 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م/مجدي محمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## magdy_eng (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## ENG FEAST (14 ديسمبر 2010)

لم اجد فى قاموسى كلمة شكر لك اعظم من جزاك الله خيرا((وانت من خير الناس )) لقول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم خير الناس انفعهم للناس
وهذا على مجمل اعمالك وليس هذا الفعل فقط


----------



## م محمد المصرى (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور 
بس الملف امتداده xlsx ومابيفتحش على الأكسيل وأنا محتاج الملف ده ضرورى
يارب تكون موجود مستنى ردك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## م محمد المصرى (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس إمتداد الملف xlsx ومش شغال عندى على الأكسيل


----------



## noreldin2000 (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
ثانيا الملف يعمل علي office 2007 
لو لما يفتح شغل برنامج الاكسل واسحب الملف الي الاكسل سيعمل معك ان شاء الله


----------



## galal980 (30 يونيو 2011)

*




*​


----------



## تامر النجار (2 يوليو 2011)

فعلا كنا محتاجينه حياك الله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 مارس 2012)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moto1212 (22 مارس 2012)

تسلم إدينك


----------



## EHAB HAMMAM (9 مايو 2012)

لايوجد ملف للتحميل


----------

